# could it be fish???



## lily (May 16, 2011)

hi ,ive posted before regarding my dog being allergic to my carpets,well heres the thing,ive been feeding her fish once a week and also giving omega fish oils on a daily basis,now annie got up on friday morning her belly and pits nice and clear probably due to wearing her tshirt through the night,so i took her tshirt off and fed her a tin of makarel ,and left the room i came back within id say 10 minutes and she was scratching herself raw ,her pits were already bloodied!!,now would her body react so quickly?,ive taken all fish products away from her obviously ,shes still scratching but it has gone down considerably ,thanks karen


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, to answer your question of could it be fish? I believe yes. Khan is allergic to most of the Omega group. I can't give him any form of fish. Whole or supplements without giving him an allergic reaction. His however does not happen that quickly. It usually takes a few hours. Then after about 2 days he's back to normal.
I guess the possibility of it happening that quickly is very possible. I mean, people who are allergic to fish,peanuts, etc. have adverse reactions immediately, so her reaction is not that unusual. I would give her mega doses of benedryl. until it's out of her system.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy is severely allergic to salmon and most other fish. Her skin will turn bright red (Flaming Red!!) and she will itch horribly. She also gets terrible diarrhea from it but that's secondary. I have found that she can have canned sardines and tuna but those are the only fish she can have. She can't even have any dog treats or kibble with any form of fish in it. 

So, it could be the fish that your dog is allergic to. It's not unheard of at all.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you are giving her fish oil daily, what are the ingredients in it? If she has been fine with the t-shirt on and then got the red tummy/itch when you took it off doesn't necessarily mean she is allergic to fish, it could be a coincidental. If the fish oil has mackerel in it than I would say no.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

she still scratches with the tshirt on i put it on her to help prevent any secondary infection,her itching is not as it was,1 day hardly any the next quite a lot,i have been giving her omega 3 up until last friday so i would imagine there to be a lot yet in her system,all i know is that when i fed her the mackeral her scratching went off the scale,and as she only started scratching when i fed her a fish based kibble i think the fish makes sense,im thinking that it could take some time for it all to be free from her system,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Then definitely take her off all fish and the omega fish oil capsule, she'll have to get her omegas from grass fed red meat. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I kept Chelsy off all fish until she was completely better. Then I tried her on a tiny tiny piece of canned tuna to see if she did okay. We finally worked our way up to canned tuna and canned sardines and that is all she gets. I figure that is plenty for her once a week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when bubba started losing his hair, i had read that someone else had the problem and it turned out to be the salmon oil...(pure)....so we stopped giving salmon oil and lo and behold his hair is starting to grow back....

there were a number of other changes we made..and it's all, as my grandmother used to say...by hook or by crook, these elimination things....

mackerel, whilst one of the lower mercury fish....is not as good as let's say, sardines and anchovies....so maybe stop the mackerel for now and see what happens with her tee shirt on.....

because you have the carpets and she allergic to probably mites in the carpet and i'm sure something environmental that we don't know about...i think you have done great.....so as soon as she starts making her self bloody, that, to me, is a signal to stop...

we just bought anchovy/sardine spray for our dogs....two pumps per day.....most likely we won't go back to salmon oil as the source for omega 3.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

chowder how long did it take for it to come out of her system? when shes finally clear fingers crossed i will try her with some sort of fish spray just to see thanks magicre,she has a lot of ox heart ,liver and kidney at the moment ,she hasnt had chicken for almost 4 weeks ,im wondering wether to re-introduce the chicken as she enjoys that protein and the chicken backs best of all,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> chowder how long did it take for it to come out of her system? when shes finally clear fingers crossed i will try her with some sort of fish spray just to see thanks magicre,she has a lot of ox heart ,liver and kidney at the moment ,she hasnt had chicken for almost 4 weeks ,im wondering wether to re-introduce the chicken as she enjoys that protein and the chicken backs best of all,karen


make sure you get a good spray or gelcap that you can puncture. you don't want any soy in it....

the one we got was iceland pure, but only because i'm staying away from salmon oils and i'm going to anchovy and sardine oil.....i'm not convinced that salmon oil didn't play a part in bubba losing his hair...

thing is...a lot of any sensitivity especially with your dog is hit or miss....so my suggestion is to intro one thing at a time..and not right now, as she's just coming off a break out....if that makes sense....


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thanks magicre its a really slow process ,trying to fing the trigger,thismorning shes covered in hives so its back to keeping her off the carpets again ,im going to do this for the next couple of weeks ,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> thanks magicre its a really slow process ,trying to fing the trigger,thismorning shes covered in hives so its back to keeping her off the carpets again ,im going to do this for the next couple of weeks ,karen


did she have her tee shirt on?

is there anything besides calamine lotion that helps with hives? witch hazel or aloe? or something?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

im using sudacrem its for nappy rash,i havnt tried callamine lotion,though ive read neem oil is good for soothing skin,its very strange as she only itches after sleeping,she may have the odd scratch in the day ,but nothing that would cause damage,im tending to leave the tshirts on now as i dont want her getting infection ,she is getting quite a wardrobe now lol,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Does she have a bed to sleep in? will she sleep in a certain spot? If she will then I'd get a bed and use nothing but chemical free wash and keep it clean for her and make her sleep in that one spot. Hope she is better soon, it is awful to think she is itching so much. Good Luck!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

she sleeps in a crate on a pillow with cotton sheets ,i wash all her bedding in hibbiscrub,and clean with white vinegar ,perhaps i should try her without the pillow?im bothered shed be uncomfortable without it as the bottom of the crate is just hard plastic lol ,think im being a bit soft lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> she sleeps in a crate on a pillow with cotton sheets ,i wash all her bedding in hibbiscrub,and clean with white vinegar ,perhaps i should try her without the pillow?im bothered shed be uncomfortable without it as the bottom of the crate is just hard plastic lol ,think im being a bit soft lol,karen


is it a hypoallergenic pillow? and when was the last time you replaced it.....and you can always put a tee shirt on it, one you've given hers instead of a pillow case because we now know she can wear tee shirt material yay....we're getting there LOL


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol but not quick enough!!!!!!!,got to be patient got to be patient lol,karen


----------

